# Membership retirement program?



## wptamo (Jan 16, 2016)

Hiya,

My timeshare up in collingwood Ontario sent and email today and they mentioned membership retirement program.... First I have head oh it.
From the email:
<<<<
....we no longer market our hotel to sell any new memberships. We do however, have a large number of current members that we want to remain as members...

The membership will continue to reduce in numbers as members take advantage of our membership retirement offer or member programs come to an end. Our retirement program will increase starting March 1, 2016 by approximately $400.00. Other members will hopefully take advantage of offers to increase their membership by adding weeks or additional points. As we have eliminated all sales and marketing costs we are able to sell these upgrades, only to our members, at very attractive prices.
>>>>>

Ok, so it sounds like they are getting out of the timeshare business and trying to be a hotel...

However the pessimistic side of me says... Warning danger ... They are trying to milk as much out of the membership one last time before?? Leaving us high and dry? I have no idea, but my spidy senses are tingling....

I have not received any offer letter, I called once today and got a busy signal so I dropped them an email... I was busy at work so could not call back...

Has anyone seen this sort of behavior/ action before?
Am I too pessimistic?

I will follow up and look for more answers, just thought I'd run it by the board here to see if anyone any ideas.... 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## wptamo (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok some thoughts come to mind.... 
We here in the north are on the brink of or in midst of a downturn ... Falling c$ and oil... Rising prices and taxes... 

And on the other hand perhaps they are tempting or expecting Americans to travel here for a cheaper trip taking advantage of the currency differential ? So get rid of timeshare owners and go after a different market segment?


----------



## traveldaddy (Jan 16, 2016)

*conversion to condos maybe?*

Could someone be looking to get a bunch of intervals deeded back to them for low or no cost and then sell as a non-interval? 

Real estate pricing in Canada has been going up for a long time. 

Just a speculation.


----------



## CSB (Jan 18, 2016)

Did a search for any info about Georgian Manor. I assume that is the timeshare that you are writing about. Only thing that I could find is this.

http://www.simcoe.com/news-story/5841100-collingwood-s-georgian-manor-getting-a-facelift-new-name/

Of course, I would still be leery but at least there is some verification that they are going out of the timeshare business.


----------



## wptamo (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for he reply... I called today and the wanted $3k to get out....
Yikes! It would be nice to get out, but I think I am gong to sell/ or give away a US timeshare ....


----------

